
Xerox PARC, Apple, and the Creation of the Mouse - rosser
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/05/16/110516fa_fact_gladwell?currentPage=all
======
drallison
A bit of revisionist history. There are so many versions of the "truth" even
for events in recent history.

